
Why aren't government employees held accountable for their abuses of power? - caramiadare
https://www.libertarianism.org/columns/liability-accountability-government-employees
======
sgwealti
Why aren't corporate employees held accountable for their abuses of power? I
think there's more accountability in government because government records are
generally open to the public vs corporate records which are private.

~~~
daotoad
Also, lumping in the lack of accountability for police and prison guards with,
say, accountability for teachers is laughable. Police and correctional
officers have specific, strong protections from legal consequences for their
actions.

